# Plant ID



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

It is very rare that I need to ID a plant. But I came across a new plant today and it had the wrong label in it. I bought it anyways knowing that without knowing the correct name I may have a hard time trying to find it again... Not to mention it is a very stunning plant!
Without actually being familiar with this particular plant I have no clue where to start.


















Bottom











Thanx,

Todd


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

looks like Ruellia makoyana ( Monkey Plant )


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

bussardnr said:


> looks like Ruellia makoyana ( Monkey Plant )


Definitely.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx guys,

Its definitely the correct genus but there are atleast 2 species with nearly identical leaves. I will wait for it to flower before I make a definite guess at the species.

BTW does anyone know how these do in terrariums?


Todd


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

It is _Ruellia makoyana _(Acanthaceae)

These do quite well in terraria--sometimes, almost too well....

It wil spread, and intermittently flower.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Looks just like my Ruellia makoyana. Mine always flowers in the greenhouse in the winter. It gets a bit leggy in lower light. Easy to root.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx again guys.

I am leaning on the Ruellia makoyana.

However looks like R. makoyana has pink flowers. I noticed one of the Ruellias at Lowe's starting open its bud. looked like it was gonna be a fairly pale flower.Maybe the outer part was pale with open flower being pink? But I found this pale purple flowered species with near identical foliage .
http://www.plantsystematics.org/imgs/dws/r/Acanthaceae_Ruellia_portellae_10580.html
Here is another pic with a pale pink flower
Google Image Result for http://www.cambridge2000.com/gallery/images/P3145326.jpg

Ruellia makoyana
http://128.253.177.181/users/vern/Ruellia_makoyana.JPG


----------



## Stijn (Oct 26, 2009)

I should say Dipteracanthus devosianus

Regards,

Stijn


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm not sure if the flower color is variable in Ruellia makoyana. Mine always flowers pink but I would also say I have no idea if I actually have the correct name. I have never tried doing any research on it. It appears Dipteracanthus devosianus is a synonym for this plant. If yours flowers I would like to see it if the color is not pink.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hold up! 

I have flowered this plant many times. It's color intensity is a function of lighting--I have grown it in a tank, SE Window and seen it grown in a NE window. More light, more intense color.

Again, I am not making a supposition--that plant IS _Ruellia makoyana_ (or whatever goes under that name in the horticultural trade). Both the NYBG and BBG grow it under this name as well.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Let me add:

Bright light--magenta

Less light--a less intense pink

It is also stays more compact in brighter light--whic means it can get a bit leggy in tanks if you do not prune it.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Groundhog,

Are you saying the plant I purchased is absolutely without a doubt Ruellia makoyana? Did you look at the picture from Plantsytematics.org ? Which is BTW is linked with NYBG.

Again im not trying to say it isnt R. makoyana... Im just saying it also looks like it could be R. portellae.

Thanx,

Todd


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

I think it will be the shape of the flower not the color that will give it away. makoyana is pretty common, never seen portellae before.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

While I have grown the plant in the trade called Ruellia makoyana for years I have no idea how I would differentiate it from Ruellia portellae which also appears in the trade. Both seem to be valid species and both look virtually identical from pictures I have seen. 

I don't think it's possible to be absolutely sure about the id even when it flowers if you cannot find a good description of both and what makes them different.

It would not be the first time that a plant know in the trade as one species turned out to be another. I know this is like splitting hairs but with due deference to George, absolutes are always troublesome when all you have is a picture.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I would say that this plant is 100% certainly the plant known in the trade as Ruellia makoyana. Whether that ID is correct or not is another story. I don't think the genus is well represented in cultivation.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Wanted to post this. Ruellia makoyana found its way into the greenhouse and now grows under the benches. I kinda like it.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Antone. Does your Ruellia makoyana have a pale pink color in bud?
I noticed that the other at Lowe's had a pale pink bud. I couldnt tell tho if it was gonna be the same when opened. And thats what is making consider the other Ruellia species as a possible.

Todd


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I think Todd's plant came from Herman Englemann's greenhouse. But, they don't list it but do list the tag he bought it as. (Todd can tell you)

I do suspect it is what's in the trade as R makoyana but whether that is correct I have no idea.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Good point Harry.
Maybe I shouldve mentioned that i already checked their site.

They had the plants all tagged as Leea 'Purple Desire'

Todd


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Kew bulletin: Additional series - Google Books

Curtis's botanical magazine - Google Books

Acanthaceae, botanical prints, Antiquariaat Jan Meemelink, antiquarian flower books + prints

Kartuz Greenhouses: Ruellia devosiana
Kartuz Greenhouses: Ruellia makoyana

this is all i could find


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

harrywitmore said:


> I think Todd's plant came from Herman Englemann's greenhouse. But, they don't list it but do list the tag he bought it as. (Todd can tell you)
> 
> I do suspect it is what's in the trade as R makoyana but whether that is correct I have no idea.


Yeah, I think its a new plant of theirs. We all know to take their names with a grain of salt. I'll see if I can find out exactly what they are calling the plant. I have a friend who might be able to tell me.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> Antone. Does your Ruellia makoyana have a pale pink color in bud?
> I noticed that the other at Lowe's had a pale pink bud. I couldnt tell tho if it was gonna be the same when opened. And thats what is making consider the other Ruellia species as a possible.
> 
> Todd


From conversing with people in "The Know" I have come to realize that color really isn't important in differentiating plants from one another. What you want to know is the morphology of the flower, thats where the importance lies.

To make an example and a point, these are all the same species...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

I stand by my original ID; the plant available around here looks just like the one in Antone's Greenhouse. I have never seen this thing with white or lavender flowers. All the other Ruellias available in NYC are sold as outdoor pond plants. 

Let me clarify:

If yours does get white flowers, then maybe you do have a different plant. There are many plants--and some animals--that are known in the trade under one name but are actually another species. For example:

The plant sold as _Begonia "incisa" _is actually _B. polliensis_;
_Peperomia "angulata" _ is actually _P. quadrangularis_;
_Peperomia "fosteriana"_ is actually _P. dahlstedtii_;
_Tillandsia "argentea"_ is actually _T. fuchsii var. fuchsii_;
_Vriesea "corcavadensis_" is actually _V. lubbersii_;
And btw--_Philodendron oxycardium_, _scandens_, _scandens v. micans_--are all actually just invented horticultural names of _P. hederaceum_! (It is a very polymorphic plant--not just juvenile v. mature form. Just learned this one!)

(Oh--_Monstera seltipecana_ is NOT seltipecana; cannot spell its real name )

Is "polybulbon" an Encyclia? Dinema? Epidendrum? As long as it flowers, do I give a *$#%@?

In animals, for years we bought _Tylototriton "verrucosus_"--which is actually _T. shanjing_. 

However, If I get cute on Ebay and ask, "Do you have any _B. polliensis?"_ or _Ruellia portellae_? All I am going to do is create confusion.

That plant, with magenta flowers (as in Antone's pic), is universally known to *horticulturists* as _Ruellia makoyana_. (Whether it is actually something else--elevated to another genus, perhaps--is a question for an Acanthaceae expert...) 

Just sayin' 

P.S.

Maybe someone should do a thread: Our plant's REAL names...


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx guys,

Antone I think that would totally solve the whole debate if you could get inside info LOL!


For now Im happy just calling it Ruellia 


Todd


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Just got off the phone with my friend. He says they call the plant Ruellia makoyana. Yours was probably just tagged incorrectly.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanx Antone for clearing that up!


BTW are those Dischidia flowers? 

Todd


----------

